

Show HN: Citeurl – Find article's url from citation - antbbn
http://citeurl.herokuapp.com/

======
antbbn
Hello, I made this simple app to help me whenever I'm reading some journal
article. I always want to give a quick peek at some referenced article but
searching google for the citation almost never gives me a link to the right
article, and copying and pasting is always quicker than filling some database
archive's search form.

I really like the regexp matching approach because is fast and doesn't need
any database at all, the downside is that not all publishers' websites have
meaningful urls :(

I choose Flask to make this because I am learning python for my work and Flask
seemed to be really easy to make a one-page app like this, and indeed with
very few lines of code and trips over to the documentation I was able to pull
this off in the weekend.

Tell me what you think and feel free to suggest any improvement or addition, i
would really like this to be useful for more people than the ones that live
between the four astrophysics journals I implemented :)

